# Aluminum fishing duck boat 12' Deep V $100



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

SOLD.

This boat has seen some use but still has life left. I have fished and hunted out of this boat a ton and it will get the job done. I have completed some repairs on the bottom from a Willard Bay trip gone awry and used 5200 to seal up any leaks. So far so good. The transom has been reinforced, carpet on the seats, non-slip padding on the bottom, LED lights around the inside and I will include two oars with the boat. One of the oar locks is missing off a paddle and the front light needs a new bulb. Have it listed on KSL for $140 but will let it go for an even $100 to the fine folks over here. Does not have a trailer but easy to load in and out of a truck. Located in Bountiful.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Pending sale...


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Sold


----------

